# Is X260 fully compatible?



## wulcrit (Apr 26, 2021)

According to the laptops list of freebsd, it's mostly compatible except for the external display, can someone confirm or suggest alternatives that are also compatible with openbsd?


----------



## jsm (Apr 27, 2021)

IIRC I have had hdmi external display working on ThinkPad x260, the wiki might be out of date.


----------



## cmoerz (May 1, 2021)

Can confirm. X260 runs very well with 12.2-p6 and i915kms kernel mod from ports. HDMI and DisplayPort both work for me without any X11 config file. I'm not running the generic kernel any more but I'm certain that still works fine.

If you want to run on an external monitor only, it may take some fiddling with `xrandr` (install from x11/xrandr) to get the screen working to your expectations. For me, this worked:

notebook screen only: `xrandr --output eDP-1 --mode 1366x768` should do the trick for switching to notebook screen,
external screen only: `xrandr --output eDP-1 --off`
Then again, if you use GNOME3 or KDE, the on board utilities may work out of the box. Haven't tried Gnome or KDE.


----------



## George (May 1, 2021)

Thinkpad x260 is reported 3 times in the hardware database.









						Lenovo ThinkPad X260 (All) Notebooks
					

A database of all the hardware that works under bsd




					bsd-hardware.info
				




2x HelloSystem, 1x Openbsd..


----------

